# Постоянная боль в спине



## Davidja (29 Дек 2017)

Добрый день, доктор, надеюсь вы мне поможете.
Все началось с того, что в 14-15 лет я упал с турника на спину и не мог дышать пару минут, болела тогда насколько я помню не спина а рёбра, сейчас спустя 4 года начались постоянные боли в спине, сходил сделал мрт показало протрузии в поясничном отделе и клиновидную деформацию в грудном и многочисленные грыжи шморля, как избавиться от болей и совместить это со спортом, сам занимаюсь в зале и убрал всю компрессионную нагрузку на позвоночник, не могу сидеть в одной после больше часа, стоять вообще минут 30 только, а если в согнутом положении, то это каторга для меня. Ходил к врачу, он мне сказал что клиновидная деформация следствие переломанных позвонков и сказал почти ничем не заниматься, на спорте вообще крест, что делать? Выписали хондропротекторы артра и актовегин и ницерголин

 

Вдобавок, извиняюсь забыл дописать. Ходил к мануальным терапевтам, все говорят ничего страшного, а по ходу времени начала боль отдавать при дыхании под лопаткой или при отведении локтя назад, и при наклонах влево в области рёбер и позвонков как будто мешают друг другу а в пояснице иногда тянет, ходил проверял почки все впорядке, но больше все таки беспокоит грудной отдел


----------



## La murr (29 Дек 2017)

@Davidja, Давид, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Davidja (29 Дек 2017)

Извините не как не пойму как разместить файлы с диска после мрт


----------



## La murr (30 Дек 2017)

@Davidja, Давид, в моём сообщении выше есть ссылка на тему с подробными рекомендациями.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Янв 2018)

А вопрос в чем!
Боли скорее мышечно- суставные.
Надо лечиться!


----------



## Davidja (4 Янв 2018)

Вопрос в том как устранить постоянное нытьё в спине, в чем заключается лечение? Мне прописали хондропротекторы и бассейн , но прошло уже 4 месяца и ничего не поменялось


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2018)

Так это и не лечение.
Тему про цели, задачи, методы и методики при склелетно-мышечных болях в спине, нашли?


----------



## Davidja (4 Янв 2018)

Методики лечения позвоночника ? Не пойму как тема называется и в каком разделе


----------



## Evpatiy (4 Янв 2018)

Сидеть в одной позе больше часа мало кто может,да оно и нельзя даже здоровым


----------



## Davidja (4 Янв 2018)

Не в одной позе, может не правильно сформулировал, ну вот обычные стулья как в школе 3 пары отсидеть и все домой идёшь сразу лечь отдыхать часок точно надо ибо, дальше что то делать тяжко


----------



## Davidja (5 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это и не лечение.
> Тему про цели, задачи, методы и методики при склелетно-мышечных болях в спине, нашли?


Извините, никак не могу найти этот раздел


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli


----------



## Davidja (6 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli[/QUOTE
> Спасибо большое, можно вам ещё один вопрос задать про умеренно вентральную клиновидную деформацию, это вообще очень опасно и исправляется как нибудь ? Прочитал что это вообще пол позвонка нет как то даже страшно стало, что дальше будет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

Есть и есть. Чаще врождённая патология. 
Главное запомните, что в этом. Месте особенно шевелить не надо, там срослось и надо много лфк для мышц этого отдела чтобы меньше болело.


----------



## Davidja (6 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть и есть. Чаще врождённая патология.
> Главное запомните, что в этом. Месте особенно шевелить не надо, там срослось и надо много лфк для мышц этого отдела чтобы меньше болело.


Ну в грудном отделе особо и не покрутишь его, если только затекает когда с утра, или когда стоишь минут 10-15 в одном месте, ну я вас понял, спасибо, буду закачивать мышцы грудного отдела .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

Закачивать, это как?


----------



## Davidja (6 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Закачивать, это как?


Подтягиваться, тянуть на себя железо, мне сказали нельзя заниматься вообще, но я так не могу, я просто убрал все осевые нагрузки и поднятие тяжестей с пола и все такое. ЛФК я тоже посмотрю и буду делать ежедневно, просто под вашим словом особо не крути я не совсем понял как его не крутить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

@Davidja, заниматься надо и много, но правильно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2018)

У нас целое отделение ЛФК, и лечебное, и восстановительное, и тренировочное.
Пропускная способность одного зала небольшая, так как занятия индивидуальные, но до конца года откроем два дополнительных зала.
Примете решение, прошу.


----------

